# Which orchids grow naturally in your area?



## Dane (Jun 21, 2013)

Do you have any orchid species growing naturally in your area, and approximatly how many?

Please feel free to post pictures of them


----------



## Dane (Jun 21, 2013)

I've got Disa polyginodes, mystacidium capensis, aerangis mystacidii, mystacidium venosum, mystacidium flaneganii, angraceum pucillum, polystachya pubescens, polystachya ottoniana, polystachya sandersonii, habineria arenaria, Bonetia speciosa and different satiriums....

I'll post pictures soon...


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 22, 2013)

see these threads for Luxembourg and french border:

==> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20969&highlight=aarnescht

==> http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20366&highlight=aarnescht

Jean


----------



## naoki (Jun 22, 2013)

In interior Alaska, I have seen only 2 species so far. Calypso bulbosa (fairly common in our neighborhood) and Cypripedium guttatum (a pretty big population).

Nymph: 





This photo has an old-fashioned look (softish) because it is taken with a vintage lens (Makro-Kilar A 40mm/f2.8), but I might have missed the focus a bit (I didn't have enough concentration because Alaska's unofficial state birds were surrounding me).

A group photo:


----------



## Secundino (Jun 22, 2013)

_Calypso bulbosa_ is definitedly one of the most beautiful orchids to me. Great.
We havo got Orchis, Ophrys, Habenaria, Serapias, Neotinea and Gennaria over here.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2013)

Beautiful Calypso stand!


----------



## Rick (Jun 22, 2013)

Those calypso are beautiful

The most common orchids within walking distance of my house are Spiranthes (lady's tresses) and Goodyera (rattlesnake plantain). But Tupilaria (cranefly orchid and Malaxis lilliofolia aren't too hard to find if you walk a lot. I've seen a few Puttyroot winter leaves (never flowers) and a few Corralizae too. 

Some locals have said they know about patches of yellow lady slippers and Showy orchids nearby, but I haven't gone on any hikes with them to see them. My wife was shown a yellow fringed orchid on a neighbors property, but I didn't get to see that one either.

East Tn and West NC has many more species, but that's about a 5 hour drive.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2013)

Hmmm, I posted but don't see it.  Epipactis heleborine - lots, Goodyeara pubescense - not many.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Hmmm, I posted but don't see it.  Epipactis heleborine - lots, Goodyeara pubescense - not many.



I don't see it either.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 23, 2013)

E.helleborine used to grow in the playground a block from my house, but I haven't seen it in over a year.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 23, 2013)

Cyp. acaule (white and pink form) grows happily in our own woodland. In the garden Epipactis helleborine is a nice "weed". I've found a Spiranthes sp. many year ago. 

Cyp. pubescens is fairly common in the region and we often find Platanthera psycodes in open woodlands. I saw magnificient plants of Cyp. reginae too but it is not common at all. I also saw Gelearis spectabilis in a Maple Sugar Stand (a rare plant too) and Platanthera blephariglottis in a bog.


----------



## eteson (Jun 30, 2013)

I live in the land of Cattleya mendelii.
We have many others species here but mendelii is the most representative.


----------



## Dane (Jul 5, 2013)

eteson said:


> I live in the land of Cattleya mendelii.
> We have many others species here but mendelii is the most representative.



Awesome... How do they grow naturally ?


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 6, 2013)

Dendrobium crumenatum, Cymbidium finlaysonianum, Bulbophyllum vaginatum and medusae, Arundina graminifolia.. These are the most common epiphytic and terrestrial orchids in lowland Malaysia. You can find them growing on roadside trees..Arundina grows on very sunny slopes all along the main highway which connects the Northern and Southern regions..


----------



## Trithor (Jul 7, 2013)

paphioboy said:


> Dendrobium crumenatum, Cymbidium finlaysonianum, Bulbophyllum vaginatum and medusae, Arundina graminifolia.. These are the most common epiphytic and terrestrial orchids in lowland Malaysia. You can find them growing on roadside trees..Arundina grows on very sunny slopes all along the main highway which connects the Northern and Southern regions..



I remember big stands of them on sunny slopes along the road up through the Cameron Highlands.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 8, 2013)

Trithor said:


> I remember big stands of them on sunny slopes along the road up through the Cameron Highlands.



Makes me wonder if they are still there :sob: I have seen some nice dark clones on the road to Cameron Highlands.


----------



## Trithor (Jul 8, 2013)

There also seemed to be some which were distinctly larger flowered than others. We also found a small bulbophylum and a dendrobium growing on the tea trees at BOH. I never identified what they were, do you have any idea?


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't know unless you can provide some pictures.


----------



## Trithor (Jul 9, 2013)

I will try and hunt down a few pics from the trip. (Not sure if I can find one without a beer in my hand)


----------



## Clark (Jul 9, 2013)

As the crow flies, we have Cyp. acaule less than two miles away.
It is a small patch.

My mother in law said these grew everywhere when she was a kid. Lots of houses here now...


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jul 10, 2013)

If one knows where to look, within 100 miles of downtown Chicago one could see up to 17 species if you took a number of trips over the year. Walking distance from my home is Illinois Beach State Park, on Lake Michigan, have seen Spiranthes magnicomporum, Platanthera psychodes, Platanthera leucophaea which is in bloom right now, Calopogon puchellus, and a few orchids with mostly green flowers, that I don't bother checking up on. Cyp candidum population just off a main thoroughfare in an industrial park in a near north suburb. They are all around, just not easy to find. 

Platanthera leucophaea photo from cell phone, so humid that day, 7/8/2013 that the lens kept fogging up. This is great orchid watching, I did not have to get out of the car! :rollhappy: I just rolled down the window and took the picture. It was growing in one of the north sections of IL Beach SP, in the dogwood shrubs right next to the road. Now that is how I like to hunt for orchids, staying seated in the air conditioned car.


----------



## Jim734 (Jul 11, 2013)

That takes all the fun out of it. your supposed to get full of ticks, mosquito bitten, attacked by snakes, touch poison ivy, etc. etc.

I am remember as a kid I went by myself using the commuter train that runs to Michigan City and getting off to explore one of the bogs in the Indiana dunes area. I slipped off the tree roots and was knee deep in muck. I reached up to grab a branch to help myself up and then realized it might just be poison sumac. No orchids were found, I was a mess, but I contracted no diseases.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jul 11, 2013)

I have Cypripedium candidum within a 30 minute drive of my house and Gelearis spectabilis is about an hour drive from my house. I think there are more around, I just don't know the locations.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jul 11, 2013)

Jim734 said:


> That takes all the fun out of it. your supposed to get full of ticks, mosquito bitten, attacked by snakes, touch poison ivy, etc. etc.
> 
> I am remember as a kid I went by myself using the commuter train that runs to Michigan City and getting off to explore one of the bogs in the Indiana dunes area. I slipped off the tree roots and was knee deep in muck. I reached up to grab a branch to help myself up and then realized it might just be poison sumac. No orchids were found, I was a mess, but I contracted no diseases.



Yeah, Indiana Dunes and Hook Bog, south of the dunes there are where the Platanthera ciliata can be found, also inside the fence for one of the big petroleum storage facilities is a nice stand of Cyp reginae. I think the Dunes are only 40 or 50 miles from downtown. Its amazing what is tucked away here and there.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jul 11, 2013)

The Orchid Boy said:


> I have Cypripedium candidum within a 30 minute drive of my house and Gelearis spectabilis is about an hour drive from my house. I think there are more around, I just don't know the locations.



The only stand of Galearis I know of is more than 100 miles from Chi-town. But that may be just because I don't know. 

You know how to find out about where the orchids are? Volunteer with a local "Friends of the Prairie" group, participate in a few site work days, clearing brush. If they see you 3 times, and you don't dig any prairie plants up in front of them, they will start to share with you local sites for different plants. 

Volunteer, help out, the rest of the information will come very casually.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 13, 2013)

also offer to take pictures of the orchids that you see, and give them copies of whatever you photograph


----------



## Dane (Aug 9, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> Cyp. acaule (white and pink form) grows happily in our own woodland. In the garden Epipactis helleborine is a nice "weed". I've found a Spiranthes sp. many year ago.
> 
> Cyp. pubescens is fairly common in the region and we often find Platanthera psycodes in open woodlands. I saw magnificient plants of Cyp. reginae too but it is not common at all. I also saw Gelearis spectabilis in a Maple Sugar Stand (a rare plant too) and Platanthera blephariglottis in a bog.



Cool you have some interesting natural species, and rare ones too :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 11, 2013)

Hmmm...

Near the city I live in and depending on the season, one can find
Ophrys mammosa, Ophrys hansreinhardii, Ophrys apifera, Ophrys reinholdii, Anacamptis pyramidalis, Anacamptis papilionacea, Orchis italica, Orchis mascula, Spiranthes spiralis, Himantoglossum robertianum, Himantoglossum caprinum, Limodorum abortivum, Platanthera chlorantha, Dactylorhiza romana & D. pauciflora, Cephalanthera longifolia...

At my parent's area, one can find some of the above, but also Ophrys sicula, Ophrys speculum, Ophrys oestrifera, Ophrys attica, Serapias lingua, S. vomeracea and others....

you can check some photos here...
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=29167&highlight=edipsos
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20596&highlight=edipsos


----------



## Kawarthapine (Feb 27, 2015)

Great question and thread.

In Ontario Canada there are 60 species (21 genera), the majority of which are present in central Ontario.

While we have tons of lady slippers, my favourite and unfortunately very rare ones include White and Purple Fringed Orchids, commonly associated with wet/mesic mixed and tallgrass praire ecosystems.


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 7, 2015)

Here in central PA, I have found:
Cyp acaule by the hundreds
Epipactis helleborine along the roadside
Goodyera pubescens 
Some sort of crazy tiny Spiranthes that I can't ID down to the species level growing in live sphagnum 
and on just one very special occasion when I was 18, Isotria verticillata


----------



## limuhead (Mar 7, 2015)

These are introduced, but still pretty cool. In the forest above my house there are thousands of them

Spathoglottis plicata




And Phaius tankervilliae


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 8, 2015)

Must be great to be able to see 100's of those Spatho's in bloom. Thanks for posting.


----------



## krisk (May 27, 2015)

Orchids of the Adelaide foothills, South Australia

Acianthus caudatus
Acianthus pusillus
Caladenia behrii
Caladenia carnea
Caladenia latifolia
Caladenia leptochila
Caladenia reticulata
Caladenia tentaculata
Calochilus robertsonii
Corybas diemenicus
Corybas incurvus
Diuris behrii
Diuris orientis
Diuris pardina
Eriochilus cucullatus
Glossodia major
Leporella fimbriata
Leptoceras menziesii
Orthoceras strictum
Pheladenia deformis
Pterostylis nana
Pterostylis nutans
Pterostylis robusta
Pterostylis sanguinea
Thelymitra antennifera
Thelymitra grandiflora
Thelymitra nuda
Thelymitra rubra

That's all I can think of at the moment, but there are more.


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2015)

:sob: Anytime you can get any of those to get rid of let me know.


----------



## cnycharles (May 21, 2016)

Around here south jersey one of the more common orchids is platanthera clavellata, and white fringed orchis and pink ladyslippers in the pine barrens areas


----------



## Stefan Neher (Mar 25, 2020)

Tons of Tipularia discolor, Goodyerea pubescens, Cypripedium acaule, and some
*Pogonia ophioglossoides *in a nearby bog habitat. 

That is all I've seen myself, here in the Virginia Piedmont outside of DC, though I know there are many more. There just aren't enough suitable habitats since this area is so heavily developed, and has seen most of the country's history. 

We also lost a lot of carnivorous plant habitats as everywhere.


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 26, 2020)

52 species and varieties are native to Massachusetts!


----------



## Michael Bonda (Mar 26, 2020)

I have in my Florida backyard:
Encyclia tampensis butterfly orchid
Orange beak orchid Sacolia lanceolata
Lady Treeses lawn orchid Spiranthes
African spotted orchid Oeceoclades maculata


----------



## NYEric (Apr 18, 2020)

Somewhere here there's a thread from when CNY Charles and I went to upstate NY to see the Cyp Reginae bloom.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jul 29, 2020)

So far this year I have seen within a 100 mile radius of my house (not counting my collection of seed-grown natives IN my house cuz that's cheating lol): 
Calopogon tuberosus 
Cyp. acaule
Epipactis helleborine
Galearis spectabilis
Goodyera pubescens
Isotria verticillata
Platanthera x bicolor or whatever it's called now
Platanthera blephariglottis 
Platanthera ciliaris
Platanthera clavellata
Platanthera grandiflora
Platanthera lacera
Platanthera orbiculata
Platanthera peramoena
Platanthera psycodes
Pogonia ophioglossoides
Spiranthes cernua


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 29, 2020)

Yay, wild orchids! That's a nice list Tony. 

Here's a video from earlier in July showing some of the orchids growing in my neighborhood in southern Japan:


https://youtu.be/iAJwoKCbpBM


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 27, 2020)

Add Cypripedium pubescens, Goodyera tesselata, Liparis lilifolia, Neottia cordata, Neottia smallii, Platanthera dilatata, Platanthera huronensis, Spiranthes lacera, and Spiranthes romanzoffiana to my tally ^_^


----------



## BrucherT (Aug 28, 2020)

We have 25 to 35 species native To my county; I have seen 6.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 6, 2020)

Spiranthes casei central ny a few weeks ago


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. Weird, no foliage?


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 8, 2020)

Yw. There’s a sliver of leaves. Some Spiranthes lose leaves at flowering time, others keep


----------



## Tlynnt66 (Oct 22, 2020)

Where I live, wild orchids are pretty hard to find. We do have several species of bog orchids here, I've only ever seen white and pink; as well as lots of carnivorous plant species.


----------



## h_mossy (Oct 27, 2020)

Three native orchids are: Anoectochilus sandvicensis, Liparis hawaiensis and Platanthera holochila. If you passed by one of these, you'd probably never suspect it was an orchid. Three others are not native, but have adapted to the climate and are now found in many areas here: Spathoglottis plicata, Arundina graminifolia, and Phaius tankervilleae.


----------

